

Startup will connect campers to landowners. - QuikCamp

We are participating in a Garage48 event supported by Eesti Telekom and Startup Wise Guys and our team of developers and designers are working hard to complete QuikCamp (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;Quikcamp) platform by tomorrow evening.<p>QuikCamp is an online platform that connects campers to hosts. You might want to sleep in a tent and wake up with the sound of roosters and moaning cows, while paying virtually nothing. Or you can pick a campsite, where you can use a fridge, showers and a pool. Maybe there is even an attractive hostess, who wants to play drinking games. If you are prepared to pay more, you can stay in a tent and live as a king.<p>As a landowner, you might think your day job is not “cutting it” and you want to branch out - we can help you here as well. Our platform lets you list your lawn real-estate and make some money out of it. If you are going to host more than one tent on your campsite, we will also help you do the logistics for that. For example, we will let people book a certain part of the land and there is a “locate my tent” function that helps people find their way back to their belongings. Even if they have bonded with locals and cannot make out your location further than the camp itself.<p>We are supposed to have the first prototype up and running by tomorrow evening. And you have an opportunity to help us out now, by LIKING and SHARING QuikCamp’s Facebook page (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;Quikcamp) or just signing up early, to get the free night in a tent.
======
dalke
"Maybe there is even an attractive hostess, who wants to play drinking games"

And they say there are sexist attitudes in startup companies.

Regarding your goal, your competition include governmental sites like
naturstyrelsen.dk/naturoplevelser/overnatning/ , which list the places in
Denmark to pitch a tent for free on national lands, and camping organizations
like [http://www.friluftsraadet.dk/indhold/overnatning-i-det-
fri.a...](http://www.friluftsraadet.dk/indhold/overnatning-i-det-fri.aspx)
which also list private and municipal camping sites in Denmark. These are
almost all places where you pay literally nothing, and sometimes include a
shelter, firewood, and water. One that we stayed at was in a Scouting
building, with access to their kitchen.

At least one of the blurbs for a private campsite says that you can share some
of the owner's beer, but it didn't say if he was attractive or interested in
drinking games. What is your resolution process if he turns out to be not as
attractive as he says he is?

------
gkop
Aside from geography, how is this need not served between Hipcamp, Airbnb, and
Couchsurfing?

